# Crossover de 4 Ohms para altavoces de 8 Ohms



## Miketronic (Abr 27, 2012)

Hola a todos,

Me gustaría saber los inconvenientes de usar un crossover de altavoces de car audio, que vienen preparados para altavoces de 4 Ohms, con altavoces de 8 Ohms. ¿Cambiaría los cortes de frecuencia del crossover?

Gracias...


----------



## boris guillen (Abr 27, 2012)

pues si no me equivoco no afectaria que sean de 8 ohms


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2012)

Miketronic dijo:


> Me gustaría saber los inconvenientes de usar un crossover de altavoces de car audio, que vienen preparados para altavoces de 4 Ohms, con altavoces de 8 Ohms. ¿Cambiaría los cortes de frecuencia del crossover?


Y...depende de "que tan bueno" sea el diseño del crossover, pero no solo van a variar las frecuencia de corte, sino también el Q del filtro y muy probablemente el tipo de respuesta... pero repito: el grado en que esto sucede depende del diseño del cross.


----------



## Miketronic (Abr 28, 2012)

Muchas gracias por contestar...

Pues la verdad que no sé qué tan bueno es la construcción del crossover, es más, nosé ni qué corte tiene, aunque debe estar próximo a los 3,5Khz como la mayoría de las viás separadas de car audio. Lo que sé es que es de la marca Vieta, y lo quería usar para hacerme un altavoz(2) con Beyma 8BR40 y unos tweeter de 1" de cupula de seda.

Es que no consigo por ningún lado bobinas, y por internet las hay, pero muy caras además del transporte.

Hacerlas sería la opción, pero nunca las he hecho y no poseeo medidor de inductancias que sería lo ideal.


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 28, 2012)

Miketronic dijo:


> Muchas gracias por contestar...
> 
> Pues la verdad que no sé qué tan bueno es la construcción del crossover, es más, nosé ni qué corte tiene, aunque debe estar próximo a los 3,5Khz como la mayoría de las viás separadas de car audio. Lo que sé es que es de la marca Vieta, y lo quería usar para hacerme un altavoz(2) con Beyma 8BR40 y unos tweeter de 1" de cupula de seda.
> 
> ...



Hola, si conseguis alambre de cobre esmaltado, no es para nada dificil calcularlas y hacerlas. Es mas, podes usar un calculador on-line:

http://www.technick.net/public/code/cp_dpage.php?aiocp_dp=util_inductance_calculator
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/Electronics/parallel-inductor-calculator.htm

Mi preferido:

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_info.html

No necesitas medidor.

Sds.


----------



## Miketronic (Abr 29, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola, si conseguis alambre de cobre esmaltado, no es para nada dificil calcularlas y hacerlas. Es mas, podes usar un calculador on-line:
> 
> http://www.technick.net/public/code/cp_dpage.php?aiocp_dp=util_inductance_calculator
> http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/Electronics/parallel-inductor-calculator.htm
> ...





Muchas gracias ehbressan, la verdad que está muy ilustrativo y parece tan fácil. No obstante hay un par de dudas que me gustaría hacer:

-El diámetro recomendado?

-El calibre de alambre recomendado?

Me imagino que el programa te lo dará en función del diámetro y calibre que quieras, pero también pienso que debe estar basado estos parámetros en la potencia que vamos aplicarle, no?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 30, 2012)

Miketronic dijo:


> Muchas gracias ehbressan, la verdad que está muy ilustrativo y parece tan fácil. No obstante hay un par de dudas que me gustaría hacer:
> 
> -El diámetro recomendado?
> 
> ...



Correcto, el calibre esta en funciòn de la potencia (fijate que hay tablas, creo que ahi en los links que te enviè). El diàmetro lo varias a tu gusto/necesidad y el programa te modifica los demas valores.
En el de Colomar te da las distintas medidas en funcion de la potencia. El diametro y altura son fijos (para cada potencia), no los podès cambiar.
Sds.


----------

